# Nintendo events



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't know if this is the right place but.....
Who goes to Nintendo events?
I hardly do but I want to, such as the Nintendog tour which will be stoping less thatn a half an hour away from me in the Orland Park mall, of coarse I am actually considering going to Pokemon Rocks America when it comes to Navy Pier in October, I happen to have a train ticket leftover from a while ago.

So how about anyone else going to any of these or went to the Fusion tour or is going to go?


----------



## ƒish (Sep 10, 2005)

i'd go to stuff if it ever came anywhere near me...

the Fusion tour is somewhat close... but i dont really like the bands... a couple are alright, but nothing really to my liking...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 10, 2005)

nevr been to one, but me and my bro might also go to the navy pier pokerocks america...maybe. its a little over an hour away.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> nevr been to one, but me and my bro might also go to the navy pier pokerocks america...maybe. its a little over an hour away.


 Yeah I just have a spare train ticket from this summer, a weird story goes with it because it is one way and I need to purchase one more, after that though the trolly is free.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 10, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well, if i went its more because of my brother...i'm a classic pokemon fan, still play the old games once in a while, but he still likes the new games and stuff.  we probably wont go, but theres a chance.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I just like the games, and to be truthful my first Nintendo game was Pokemon Red.
Before that I had Sega Genesis, and before that something that didn't even have color and so pixilated that a ball was a square...


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is the right place but.....
> Who goes to Nintendo events?
> I hardly do but I want to, such as the Nintendog tour which will be stoping less thatn a half an hour away from me in the Orland Park mall, of coarse I am actually considering going to Pokemon Rocks America when it comes to Navy Pier in October, I happen to have a train ticket leftover from a while ago.
> 
> So how about anyone else going to any of these or went to the Fusion tour or is going to go?


 do u live in joliet???


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 11, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very near there, do you know where La Grange is?

I actually go and take flight lessons out in the small airport in Joliet Shorewood(I think it is shorewood, might be lakeshore though.)


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

i live in lockport (with system) and i do no were la grange is i think


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 11, 2005)

yeah, La Grange is just a suburb south of Chicago.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

well have u ever heard of lockport?


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

the porters? the football team


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't know.... kinda sounds familar but it can't be too close....


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

every heard of the i and m canal were right accross it so yea....
its 1 hour away from chicago    
:'(


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 11, 2005)

well it is a long canal, Part of it is near where I live, bike entrance on Archer Ave.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

if u follow it down ull see lockport there wil be a sign that says Lockport   
:rofl:


----------



## Linkerator (Sep 13, 2005)

I went to Pokemon Rocks America once. There was also a Pokemon tournament somewhere up there one the Space Needle, but I couldn't go.   
-_-


----------



## MGMT (Sep 14, 2005)

i dont like pokemon ill play the video games tho


----------

